# Wireless atheros



## despiron (Apr 3, 2011)

```
pciconf -lv | grep -i wireless
    device     = 'Atheros AR9285 Wireless LAN 802.11 a/b/g/n Controller (AR928x)
```

Can anyone help me to configure it? I will be thankful. I tried all handbook, but... :\


----------



## cheme (Apr 3, 2011)

Hello

Check out this link http://forums.freebsd.org/showpost.php?p=128904&postcount=6.  It will show you my setup, I have a AR9285 as well and it works just fine.  However some people have issues, see the following link http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=22815.  

I am posting from my mobile phone, so please excuse the brief explanations.

Good luck


----------



## despiron (Apr 4, 2011)

Okay cheme, thanks a lot, I will try it when I go home.


----------

